# Algorithm Compression



## Phillip1847 (Oct 18, 2013)

I've looked as well as I can, but I can't find a way to compress an algorithm, or more broadly, a set of moves. 
I'm not an expert, but this is probably some hard mathematical problem. 
Any help will be appreciated!

p.s. if this is in the wrong place, sorry! seemed like a fitting place


----------



## qqwref (Oct 18, 2013)

What kind of compression are you thinking of? What's the purpose - taking up a small amount of computer space? easy memorization? writing it quickly? something else entirely?


----------



## Owen (Oct 18, 2013)

You can optimize algorithms with cube explorer, but they probably won't be good for fingertricks.


----------



## Renslay (Oct 18, 2013)

Reminds me to this thread.


----------

